# Successful move!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We are in upper NY. state for three months. Big change from Naples, Florida.
The girls traveled so well. This is our first morning.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You moved? Hi girls! I miss your sweet faces around here. They look so comfy and cozy in the sunlight and on their Bessie and Barnie beds. Welcome back!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> You moved? Hi girls! I miss your sweet faces around here. They look so comfy and cozy in the sunlight and on their Bessie and Barnie beds. Welcome back!


Hi Meoshia. My husband has been working up here and will be for another 3 mos. I quit my job, packed up the girls and we rented a cute little cottage until we go back to our home in Florida. It is a huge difference in weather!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi Deb ! 
i'm glad to hear that the girls traveled well !!! they all look great. its getting so cold here in Massachusetts. I don't know if your temps in upstate NY are the same, but here , tonight , its supposed to get down below freezing. its nice and toasty warm in the house though. I keep the heat on and we're all comfy


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Ugh moves can be so stressful - for us, the dogs are the EASY part. The cats are a pain, and I have a lot of very large fish tanks that are HORRIBLE to move. We try not to do it very often because of that lol. Glad yours went smoothly!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Hi Meoshia. My husband has been working up here and will be for another 3 mos. I quit my job, packed up the girls and we rented a cute little cottage until we go back to our home in Florida. It is a huge difference in weather!



Ahhhh okay. Makes sense now. It looks very beautiful there. What lucky worldly pups you have, traveling around like pros. Yes I bet it reminds you of your Indiana days lol. You have not been used to the cold for awhile.

Kisses to Raisin and Mia the prettiest Mexican chi's and my little wolf Lily she is looking so lean and beautiful Deb! Great job!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> hi Deb !
> i'm glad to hear that the girls traveled well !!! they all look great. its getting so cold here in Massachusetts. I don't know if your temps in upstate NY are the same, but here , tonight , its supposed to get down below freezing. its nice and toasty warm in the house though. I keep the heat on and we're all comfy


They were troopers, we had 2 nights in hotels. They are handling everything fine...the weather is another issue. We are having a freeze tonight also, only supposed to be in the mid 40's today. All your fabulous warm clothes will be put to great use. Lily is having a hard time adjusting...Raisin & Mia seem fine.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> They were troopers, we had 2 nights in hotels. They are handling everything fine...the weather is another issue. We are having a freeze tonight also, only supposed to be in the mid 40's today. All your fabulous warm clothes will be put to great use. Lily is having a hard time adjusting...Raisin & Mia seem fine.


aww, I hope Lily will get used to it soon. is she potty pad trained at all ? Ellie only uses the potty pads in the cold weather and even Minnie and Tootsie will use it when we have snowstorms. Peyton never got potty pad trained , so she just wont catch on to use them . I got her when she was an adult and she always only went in the yard . I have to shovel her a spot when we have snow


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am glad you all got moved okay. They will want you to unpack their warm sweaters first!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice to see some photos of your babies Debra, missed them! glad your move was smooth


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww very cute pictures! I bet none of you had missed the cold weather. :laughing5: Good to hear it all went well though and, judging by the view out of the window, it looks very pretty where you are too.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sure they will adjust. I see their Bessie and Barnie beds came along. Hope you bought lots of warm clothes now that your blood has thinned.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Ugh moves can be so stressful - for us, the dogs are the EASY part. The cats are a pain, and I have a lot of very large fish tanks that are HORRIBLE to move. We try not to do it very often because of that lol. Glad yours went smoothly!


I can't imagine trying to move with fish tanks. It would be very hard but I would think scary also. I would worry about losing the fish!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ahhhh okay. Makes sense now. It looks very beautiful there. What lucky worldly pups you have, traveling around like pros. Yes I bet it reminds you of your Indiana days lol. You have not been used to the cold for awhile.
> 
> Kisses to Raisin and Mia the prettiest Mexican chi's and my little wolf Lily she is looking so lean and beautiful Deb! Great job!


Yes, the weather brought back those mid-west memories! The girls are not used to wearing clothes...I got some funny reactions from them. Raisin seems to like wearing clothes, Mia hates it and pouts. Lily is terrible at first and is ok in a couple of minutes. 
I try to keep them excercised and lean Meoshia thanks for noticing. I think they live a much healthier and long life. So far not one issue with the three of them ....knock on wood.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> I am glad you all got moved okay. They will want you to unpack their warm sweaters first!


Thanks...yes, the warm clothes have come out! It is beautiful though, love the fall.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Where in upstate NY are you? I went to Cazenovia College in Cazenovia; about 20 miles south of Syracuse. Lovely area. We had SO much snow the years I was there (1958-60) that we didn't see back campus for 3 months!!! Hope that doesn't happen with you!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Nice to see some photos of your babies Debra, missed them! glad your move was smooth


Thanks Jessica...did you add one more beautiful pup to your already fabulous crew? How is it going, potty training? That was the hardest for me getting Raisin & Mia from the same breeder and litter.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see some photos of your babies Debra, missed them! glad your move was smooth
> ...


I now have five, there's Millie, Gucci, Darcy, pixie and duchess. It has been very difficult potty training however we are making great progress it just takes a lot of patience. I'm so proud of them all and couldn't be happier with them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh okay. Makes sense now. It looks very beautiful there. What lucky worldly pups you have, traveling around like pros. Yes I bet it reminds you of your Indiana days lol. You have not been used to the cold for awhile.
> ...


Lol Kendall and Bailey tolerate clothes and miss Brax hates it. She is a total pouter. But if we're going on an outing she is totally fine.
I agree, keeping these baby's lean def keeps them healthier. I try my best to keep mine in tip top shape. I hope the girls continue to adjust with ease. But I know they'll do find cause they have the most amazing momma😍


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I now have five, there's Millie, Gucci, Darcy, pixie and duchess. It has been very difficult potty training however we are making great progress it just takes a lot of patience. I'm so proud of them all and couldn't be happier with them


I knew about the four...where did Duchess come in? Same breeders? They are stunning, every one of them.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww very cute pictures! I bet none of you had missed the cold weather. :laughing5: Good to hear it all went well though and, judging by the view out of the window, it looks very pretty where you are too.


Hahaha, you are right Camille, we really were enjoying the southern Florida weather. I must say though that it is a breath of fresh air to see the fall leaves! I miss that. 
This little cottage we have rented is adorable, the view spectacular. The New England area in particular Saratoga Springs is fabulous!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I now have five, there's Millie, Gucci, Darcy, pixie and duchess. It has been very difficult potty training however we are making great progress it just takes a lot of patience. I'm so proud of them all and couldn't be happier with them
> ...


 
Have a look at the thread I wrote when I got her  here it is....
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/183370-fifth-final-puppy-my-long-coat-girl.html


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

debrawade10 said:


> It is a huge difference in weather!


glad your move went well and must be very exciting to 'visit' a place for 3 months... you can really get to see the area in that time... oh and...... just wait...... the difference in the weather is HUGE in about ooohhhh 2 -3 months... you will be glad to get back to FL.......:coolwink:


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

It's so nice when they travel well. The girls look great! Glad it was successful and nice that it's only temporary. I'm sure you'll be looking forward to Florida weather again in 3 months.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I'm sure they will adjust. I see their Bessie and Barnie beds came along. Hope you bought lots of warm clothes now that your blood has thinned.


They are adjusting....yesterday was so cold that we didn't walk them in town, we went on a sightseeing road trip with a quick stop at an Orvis Store. It actually SNOWED yesterday!
Yes the Bessie & Barnie beds & Legitimutt blankets made the trip with us. It makes like home for them!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

jan896 said:


> glad your move went well and must be very exciting to 'visit' a place for 3 months... you can really get to see the area in that time... oh and...... just wait...... the difference in the weather is HUGE in about ooohhhh 2 -3 months... you will be glad to get back to FL.......:coolwink:


It SNOWED yesterday Jan, I couldn't believe it! Yes you are right, I am excited to explore This area. So far we see dogs dressed warm everywhere we go, it is extremely doggie friendly in Downtown Sarasota Springs. I have never seen so many out & about with their owners. 
Florida will be much appreciated by the time we head back!


----------

